# Paradise Tanager (Peru)



## Glenn Bartley (Sep 28, 2015)

These guys are just incredible aren't they?

Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Shutter speed: 1/400 sec
Aperture: 5.6
Flash: On
ISO: 640
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM +1.4x III


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2015)

Awesome. Great shots. I especially like the first and 3rd picture. Well done, Sir.


----------



## TheJock (Sep 30, 2015)

Stunning images and incredible colours! 
They almost look like a child has coloured them in with crayons ;D
I’m in the process of deciding on all the birds I want for my sleeve tattoo, this little guy popped up last time I checked Google Images, thanks for telling me the name


----------



## MartinDaniel (Nov 14, 2015)

Terrific shots well composed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## candc (Dec 21, 2015)

just awesome.


----------

